# West out for rest of season with torn ACL



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Pretty much expected seeing as how he went down. Tough, tough loss. :sad:



> New Orleans Hornets forward David West tore his left anterior cruciate ligament Thursday night when he landed awkwardly after dunking against the Utah Jazz in the fourth quarter.
> 
> West is the team's leading scorer (18.9 points a game) and second leading rebounder (7.6 a game). His loss for the rest of the season deals a serious blow to the Hornets' playoff hopes. They are currently seventh in the playoff standings with a 41-31 record heading into tonight's game at Phoenix. The Memphis Grizzlies (40-32) are in the eighth and final playoff spot with the Houston Rockets, Phoenix Suns and Utah Jazz in pursuit.
> 
> The Hornets likely will turn to Carl Landry to replace West. New Orleans obtained the power forward from the Sacramento Kings last month in exchange for popular reserve guard Marcus Thornton. Landry only had three points and one rebound in Thursday night's 121-117 overtime victory over the Jazz while West led the team in scoring with 29 points.



http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2011/03/hornets_forward_david_west_out.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tough break for the Hornets. Wonder if they can hang on to that 7th spot.


----------

